# We trapped the kitten...



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

They finally got him/her this morning... cold/shivering and hungry as heck. Just awaiting for the mother to show up and they can just grab her... persistence pays off!! YAY... I'm so **** happy because it is so cold here right now.... I'll post pics as soon as I can!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wonderful news for kitty! Kitty doesn't know it yet, but things are looking UP!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's a pic of him... or her, don't know yet. He's terrified... not making direct eye contact with him cause they perceive that as a threat. He's mostly all grey with some white feet/chest. He doesn't hiss, but when you look directly at him, he meows and he pins his ears down a bit... Hopefully we can get his mom soon and then he'll probably feel a little more comfortable... poor little thing... he/she is so beautiful!! :heart


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Awwwww! Looks like my Silver-Mousie-kitty. 
Looks like a pretty big area for kitty, and no-where to hide? 

I like to put the (clean/unused) hood of a litter box on a bath mat in the bathroom for new ferals. I keep dry food, water and a litter box available for them, and I do use the bathroom. I speak to them when I'm in there and they get used to the sounds of shower, toilet flushing and hairdryers. 
When my babies are adopted out, they are used to loud noises...
Anyhow, I hand feed a mix of shredded chicken and Cream of Chicken soup, non-diluted. The Cr of Ch makes the shredded chicken stick together and to my fingers as I offer the food to the new kitty. I've never had it take more than 3 days for one to accept me using that mix...

Good luck with the pewter kitty!
Heidi


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> Awwwww! Looks like my Silver-Mousie-kitty.
> Looks like a pretty big area for kitty, and no-where to hide?
> 
> I like to put the (clean/unused) hood of a litter box on a bath mat in the bathroom for new ferals. I keep dry food, water and a litter box available for them, and I do use the bathroom. I speak to them when I'm in there and they get used to the sounds of shower, toilet flushing and hairdryers.
> ...


Actually, there are two places for him to hide in...he's just choosing to be behind my computer for now...actually, he's under the console right now. He was playing a bit with the cat dancer...so I'll continue with that for a bit.. he's talking to me... no hissing or growling. He's eaten the stinky salmon I left for him...and had some kitten chow too. He's such a beautify... or she... not sure yet :?: The bathroom is right beside him and he also has practice pads for drums below him in the basement... so all my kitties are used to loud noises and are not scared!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

yay! what a sweet kitty!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! If kitty is already playing, I'd say you're more than halfway there...
h


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

She or he is doing really well. We had her out last night playing... and right now she's still under the console, but sticking her paws out and playing with my feet...she's just a darling... check out this better pic of her!!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

My goodness, I'm in love.....I just LOVE that blue-gray tuxedo look she/he has. :heart


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

beautiful!

Wow, that posture in the first shot sure brings back memories.


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

awww, very pretty kitty


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My computer is back to normal, and I found this thread! OH, what a beautiful baby he is! I'm so glad you caught him! He's irresistable! I so hope you catch Mother cat soon. Mmmm, what a sweetie! :heart


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

What a pretty cat! Have you found out the sex yet? S/he looks a whole lot more relaxed in photo #2!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, how about an update with more pretty pics? Pretty please....?
Heidi


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Awww! :angel 
She's beautiful! :love2 
:kittyball


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> My computer is back to normal, and I found this thread! OH, what a beautiful baby he is! I'm so glad you caught him! He's irresistable! I so hope you catch Mother cat soon. Mmmm, what a sweetie! :heart


Jeanie...we did get the mother. She is in our foster system...sadly, pregnant again. However, after her litter of kittens and after they are weened, we will get her spayed and put her up for adoption.

Bailey is doing so good...she's just a doll. She's been to the vets for her first checkup and shots, and all was well!! She is now out with our other cats and doing great...they all love her!! I will post more pics of her shortly....I'm off to work.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, great! It's surprising how much I missed in that week.  

Yes, more pictures of that sweet kitten, please!  I assume she is now a permanent resident?


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Oh, great! It's surprising how much I missed in that week.
> 
> Yes, more pictures of that sweet kitten, please!  I assume she is now a permanent resident?


Actually, there is a woman and her two daughters coming to see Bailey this Wed. night... my quota of 4 cats has already increased to 6... Dallas and Patches are nearing 9 months old, and nobody shows any interest in them...they are my "hard core ferals"....lovely cats to us, but won't allow anyone else to touch them....Dallas is so very attached to Don....so they are ours now pretty much.

Here's a few more pics of Bailey Boo....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That precious baby deserves the best home possible! And I'm sure you'll see that he will get that. He is irresistable.

As for your residents, Dallas and Patches, they will be a constant reminder of the love you have shown and the good you have done for these little homeless babies. God love you.


----------

